# Kutztown PA Swap May 2021



## sfhschwinn

The second Kutztown swap is May 14-16. The first swap was a huge success so please join us for this next one!


----------



## John G04

Great news! Hoping to make memory lane and then this on


----------



## mike j

Great news, this was a fun swap & a beautiful part of Pa. too. Nice rides. Also, if there are any antique firearm aficionados out there, this is very close to one of the finest black powder gun stores out there.


----------



## John G04

mike j said:


> Great news, this was a fun swap & a beautiful part of Pa. too. Nice rides. Also, if there are any antique firearm aficionados out there, this is very close to one of the finest black powder gun stores out there.
> 
> View attachment 1364679




Wonder if maybe a ride could be arranged when the show starts to wind down around noon


----------



## catfish

Great news!!!


----------



## mikecuda

catfish said:


> Great news!!!



Is it still a go for the Event.  Is Sam gonna be there and Ed?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK

I will be there a few good things that I’m bringing!


----------



## mikecuda

Ok.  Sam              I'm going to bring back to life the Pierce I bought from U years ago.  I found a head badge for it.


----------



## sfhschwinn

mikecuda said:


> Is it still a go for the Event.  Is Sam gonna be there and Ed?



The event is still on, it’s private property so no one can shut us down


----------



## bikejunk

Will be there Friday  and maybe Sunday


----------



## New Mexico Brant

This was held in a beautiful location; down in a hollow with trees; great place for a swap.


----------



## catfish

Heard a lot of good things about this swap meet. I might have to go.


----------



## mikecuda

New Mexico Brant said:


> This was held in a beautiful location; down in a hollow with trees; great place for a swap.



I'll be there.


----------



## mikecuda

New Mexico Brant said:


> This was held in a beautiful location; down in a hollow with trees; great place for a swap.



I would like to find another Truss bridge frame and fork assembly while I'm there.   Better yet,        A Merkel or Miami.


----------



## Rusty McNickel

New Mexico Brant said:


> This was held in a beautiful location; down in a hollow with trees; great place for a swap.



Sounds like a good setting for clandestine activity one would rather keep from the significant other.


----------



## catfish

mikecuda said:


> Is it still a go for the Event.  Is Sam gonna be there and Ed?



Looks like it is a go. I can't speak for Sam.


----------



## mikecuda

catfish said:


> Looks like it is a go. I can't speak for Sam.



I'm going to Oley tomorrow for the 1st time.


----------



## mikecuda

I'm going and looking to buy a Davis Sewing Machine frame and fork.  If you have an authentic frame only I'm interested.  Also and prewar Miami or Merkel down there has my interest.


----------



## ddmrk

If you have Raleigh Chopper or parts that you are looking to sell bring them I am looking to buy, top dollar paid for the right bike or parts


----------



## mikecuda

ddmrk said:


> If you have Raleigh Chopper or parts that you are looking to sell bring them I am looking to buy, top dollar paid for the right bike or parts
> 
> View attachment 1400800
> 
> View attachment 1400801
> 
> View attachment 1400802



I'll tell my both buddies about your wants.  They are going.


----------



## Jawn

Looking forward to this event!  On the hunt for a large 24”-25” (60-63cm) track frame and fork (or complete bike), preferably a 1970’s Paramount but open to others.


----------



## mikecuda

Looking for a 28" tire Davis Sewing Frame ( Preferably the diamond shaped frame) in good shape.  Let me know.  I'm coming down.   Also a Miami or Merkel frame.


----------



## John G04

Whos going and whats everyone bringing?


----------



## Driftpr

For sale they could be dropped off at Kutztown Swap with a pre payment.
Columbia Built $500
Columbia cyclone Headbadge $400
Rollfast 24” $300


----------



## bikejunk

I am going and i will bring what ever is closest to the door that I want to get rid of


----------



## tinslate

ddmrk said:


> If you have Raleigh Chopper or parts that you are looking to sell bring them I am looking to buy, top dollar paid for the right bike or parts
> 
> View attachment 1400800
> 
> View attachment 1400801
> 
> View attachment 1400802



I'm planning on attending the swap but not has a vendor. I have a lot of Chopper parts I would like to unload that I could bring.
Private message me.


----------



## ddmrk

Message sent


----------



## ddmrk

tinslate said:


> I'm planning on attending the swap but not has a vendor. I have a lot of Chopper parts I would like to unload that I could bring.
> Private message me.



Message sent


----------



## mikecuda

I have a bunch of wheels different sizes.  Let me know what your looking for and I'll throw them in my truck.   I'm coming down Friday morning.     $15 per wheel.


----------



## ddmrk

Looking for sturmey archer  20” and 16”


----------



## CycleTruck211

This is really close to me ... I wonder if anyone there will have an Emory hand built frame.


----------



## mikecuda

ddmrk said:


> Looking for sturmey archer  20” and 16”



I'll look today.  I'll let you know


----------



## John G04

CycleTruck211 said:


> This is really close to me ... I wonder if anyone there will have an Emory hand built frame.



Never know unless you go!


----------



## mikecuda

CycleTruck211 said:


> This is really close to me ... I wonder if anyone there will have an Emory hand built frame.



No Sturmey Archer wheels.


----------



## CycleTruck211

mikecuda said:


> No Sturmey Archer wheels.



Huh? Lost me on this one. What's Sturmey Archer wheels have to do with an Emory cruiser frame?


----------



## mikecuda

CycleTruck211 said:


> Huh? Lost me on this one. What's Sturmey Archer wheels have to do with an Emory cruiser frame?



Someone asked me for wheels.        Post is gone.


----------



## CycleTruck211

mikecuda said:


> Someone asked me for wheels.        Post is gone.



Okeedoke ... I shouldn't read the forum until after at least, 1 mug of coffee.


----------



## Shanewildasin

I know this is only the second annual show, what was the turnout as far as vintage steel road/track/touring bikes last year?Also, better luck on Friday or Saturday, or doesn’t matter?


----------



## Ldonnelly99

mikecuda said:


> I have a bunch of wheels different sizes.  Let me know what your looking for and I'll throw them in my truck.   I'm coming down Friday morning.     $15 per wheel.



Hi Mike, my husband and I always buy from you every year.  Are you going to be there Saturday?


----------



## mikecuda

Ldonnelly99 said:


> Hi Mike, my husband and I always buy from you every year.  Are you going to be there Saturday?



Friday only.


----------



## John G04

Shanewildasin said:


> I know this is only the second annual show, what was the turnout as far as vintage steel road/track/touring bikes last year?Also, better luck on Friday or Saturday, or doesn’t matter?




I’d go saturday if I were you, was the big day last year. There was alot of muscle bikes and prewar/postwar balloners the first show. This one should be even better


----------



## bikejunk

_truck packed be their Friday afternoon _


----------



## Shanewildasin

Thanks for the info, see everyone Saturday!


----------



## bicycle larry

bikejunk said:


> _truck packed be their Friday afternoon _
> 
> View attachment 1410991
> 
> View attachment 1410992



WOW YOU GOT SOME NICE BIKES THERE  FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## mikecuda

bikejunk said:


> _truck packed be their Friday afternoon _
> 
> View attachment 1410991
> 
> View attachment 1410992



I'll be there Friday.           I  want a Davis Sewing 28" frame and fork.


----------



## mikecuda

sfhschwinn said:


> The second Kutztown swap is May 14-16. The first swap was a huge success so please join us for this next one!
> View attachment 1364507



Heading down this morning.


----------



## mikecuda

Kutztown today.  Sam is now setup down there I'm told.  My buddy is still there.  Someone brought out an Indian Racer after I got home.  My buddy sent me a photo of it to rub in my wounds.   Eric is selling the Truss bridge frame for $275, no fork included.  I was going to jump on it, but no fork.  Possible Columbia bike.  a guy bought the Schwinn Hornet.


----------



## John G04

Heres some more pics. Decent size for the first day, tomorrow should be great!


----------



## mikecuda

The black motorbike is sweeto.          Next year I'm going down for Saturday.  After I left Friday afternoon, all the prewar stuff started showing up.  My buddies are feeding me photos.  There is a Whizzer Mdl H down there now for $1,800.   Good price.  One over here sold at local auction recently for $2,800 and it was not show quality.


----------



## bicycle larry

THANKS FOR THE PICTURES , LOOKS LIKE A GOOD MEET


----------



## mikecuda

bicycle larry said:


> THANKS FOR THE PICTURES , LOOKS LIKE A GOOD MEET



My thought is go on Saturday.  after left at 2 PM the prewar stuff came rolling in.   My luck.    My buddy, Joe was feeding me FB photos.


----------



## mikecuda

Just a nice, warm day and good conversation with everyone.


----------



## John G04

Great show today! Sold alot of my stuff and saw alot of other people selling bikes and parts too. Weather was perfect and good selection of bikes and parts to buy


----------



## John G04

Few more pictures, also scored a couple nice parts














View about 2 minutes from where the shows held


----------



## Maskadeo

Just curious what the price was on the Ranger tank?


----------



## mike j

Maskadeo said:


> Just curious why the price was on the Ranger tank?



I heard 2K


----------



## mikecuda

@John G04    Eric -  Is this you?  I'm looking for a Davis Sewing Machine Company frame and fork.  I see my buddy, Jeff Meyers in your photos.  I called Sam on his phone but did not hear from him.    Let me know.    I was there yesterday.  Big mistake on my part.


----------



## sfhschwinn

Shanewildasin said:


> I know this is only the second annual show, what was the turnout as far as vintage steel road/track/touring bikes last year?Also, better luck on Friday or Saturday, or doesn’t matter?



I snagged 27 real nice raleighs, Schwinns and Peugeots. Some were heavy suburban and varsity’s but I got super nice light bikes and a mint set of his and her Le tours in yellow. The bikes bellow are the ones I was able to unload when I got home. All the super mint ones are wrapped up in my van until Monday


----------



## Angelo

Maskadeo said:


> Just curious what the price was on the Ranger tank?



Hello I’m new here I wanted to now if you now the seller of the bicycle with the blue chain guard cause I will like to buy the bike. Thanks


----------



## mike j

Angelo said:


> Hello I’m new here I wanted to now if you now the seller of the bicycle with the blue chain guard cause I will like to buy the bike. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1412581



His first name is Mike, he's from Massachusetts. Don't know if he's on the Cabe but is friends with @Krakatoa, who is. PM him.


----------



## Euphman06

Thanks for the pics. Not making it out...gotta spend 14k on a new roof, ouch. But one can dream!


----------



## Freqman1

Euphman06 said:


> Thanks for the pics. Not making it out...gotta spend 14k on a new roof, ouch. But one can dream!



That's what they make them blue tarps they done sell at Walmart fer!


----------



## Angelo

mike j said:


> His first name is Mike, he's from Massachusetts. Don't know if he's on the Cabe but is friends with @Krakatoa, who is. PM him.



Thanks a lot.
-Angelo


----------



## mikecuda

I'm after a real Davis sewing frame and fork.  Help.


----------



## Krakatoa

Angelo said:


> Thanks a lot.
> -Angelo




Mike is @soulshine73


----------



## Driftpr




----------



## mikecuda

I was told by Sam that it was a great day for buying and selling on Saturday in Kutztown, Pa.  He also told me they are planning another swap meet in the Fall of 2021.   I went on Friday.......More muscle than prewar.   I'm a prewar guy.  My 1st time there at Kutztown, PA.  swap meet.


----------



## Pedaltherapy

Looks like a great show and location! I'll keep my eyes open for the fall show.


----------



## Angelo

Krakatoa said:


> Pedaltherapy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a great show and location! I'll keep my eyes open for the fall show.
Click to expand...




Krakatoa said:


> Mike is @soulshine73



Thanks a lot


----------



## mikecuda

Davis frame and fork found.


----------



## kahloop1

tinslate said:


> I'm planning on attending the swap but not has a vendor. I have a lot of Chopper parts I would like to unload that I could bring.
> Private message me.



Hi, do you still Have chopper parts, am looking for the front mud guard. Thanks


----------

